# Cutting KOA Wood



## Supafat (Sep 27, 2010)

Back in October my parents went to HI for my cousin's wedding. Well they brought me back some Koa wood, which is native to HI, well they got me a nice big plank of it it is about 8 inches wide and about 69 inches long, about an 1-2 inch thick.

It is a very nice piece of wood, now i have the job of cutting it down to make pens.

I am not sure what i should cut the size to. Do you have any idea on what size i should cut pen blanks to?

also do you think i could a small plater or plate out of this piece of wood?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

Aloha Sam, 
I can't address the pen blank question but I can give you a suggestion on the koa. Some people feel that koa has too many tannins in it to be used for a food surface. I suggest a jewelry box cover. A plate could be nice too but be sure to seal the wood well. 
Enjoy!
Jim


----------



## stamper (May 23, 2010)

Depending on what style pens you are going to be making, most are cut either 5/8" x 5/8" or 3/4"x3/4" and 5" or 6" in length.


----------

